# Sydney Harbour night fishing Thurs 8 Mar 07



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

I have Friday off work so I intend to try out some estuary night fishing (I'm thinking up the river past the Spit Bridge). Will prob launch around midnight and go through until sunrise. Anyone interested?


----------

